# Big Fat Cow.



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

Been preggers since november-december....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Tippy tappy tippy tappy.......:shock:


----------



## freddy (Jul 8, 2007)

calling her a fat cow isnt nice


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

freddy said:


> calling her a fat cow isnt nice


 

Well she called me a crap face head thing. :shock:


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Well she called me a crap face head thing. :shock:


 
Must be from all those emotions that she has from being knocked up (cough) gravid


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 8, 2007)

8 months?


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 8, 2007)

From those pictures she deffenitly looks bare foot and pregnant, Congratulations.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe she has just put on weight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> 8 months?


 

yer I read 5-6 months untill they drop , Don't think she can read


----------



## reece89 (Jul 8, 2007)

awsome!! are you keeping the bubs?


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmmm
I bet you're all gonna think i'm stupid but,
What kind of lizard is she?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

Good luck... What is the record number you've had before??


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Hmmmm
> I bet you're all gonna think i'm stupid but,
> What kind of lizard is she?


 
_Hemisphaeriodon gerrardii _


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's the local name for them? Because I have no idea what that is lol.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

Pink tongue


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Good luck... What is the record number you've had before??


 

I have never had her breed before ( only had them together for the last year or so) and had them for the last 6 years... so shes is a big girl , so I gestermate there maybe a few babys , or just one HUGE one , LOL


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> What's the local name for them? Because I have no idea what that is lol.


 

oops sorry , shes a pinky :lol:


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 8, 2007)

pink tounged skink, i thinkl


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 8, 2007)

dam you! beating me and all.....


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 8, 2007)

Sweet!
Do they make good pets?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Sweet!
> Do they make good pets?


 

Yup , better than blueys cause ya can call em "pinkys" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

Trousa, has she had babies before? If you have the male in with her, watch out, they can be cannibalistic towards their offspring. Lost quite a few one year to a hungry male


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Trousa, has she had babies before? If you have the male in with her, watch out, they can be cannibalistic towards their offspring. Lost quite a few one year to a hungry male


 

Her frist time , just seperated them , hence the pics


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Yup , better than blueys cause ya can call em "pinkys" :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Sounds like a good enough reason to me! lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent... you might be in for a bit of a surprise. They can have a lot of offspring. I read somewhere that they can have up to 65 !! It never seemed possible to me, but I'm definitely not a pink tongue guru


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Excellent... you might be in for a bit of a surprise. They can have a lot of offspring. I read somewhere that they can have up to 65 !! It never seemed possible to me, but I'm definitely not a pink tongue guru


 

yer I have read up alot about them over the years........ I can't remember how small they where when I got them ( 2 weeks old) , so will be nice to see how many and how small they are if she ever drops , LOL


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

Good luck Trousa... The babies are the cutes little things you could ever imagine. Post pics when it happens


----------



## Magpie (Jul 8, 2007)

She's just big boned.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife tries that one on me  Please don't tell her I said that ... lol


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

Magpie said:


> She's just big boned.


 

:lol::lol::lol: I just read that in a totaly rude way :shock:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jul 8, 2007)

I read the title and though "What have I done to piss trousa off??!!"

Lol congrats mate


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 8, 2007)

freddy said:


> calling her a fat cow isnt nice



hey, as long as she takes the weight back off again after having the baby


----------

